# Wow they are going nuts!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The toms have come out of the wood work up here. The last few nights have they have been gobbling and chasing hens around like mad. Thursday night I called in a couple toms for my wife and they literally came running. They came right in but wouldn't give her a clear shot. (we had to set up quick!) They left but I was able to call them back with some real aggressive calling and she dropped her first turkey at 25 yards. 
After the shot she asked if they were making that thumping noise or if it was her heart beating out of her chest. I think we have another turkey addict in the family! 
Last night I was able to call in a couple really nice toms just for fun. What a blast this turkey thing is!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

my dad and brother finally drew tags this year. My brother called in a real nice tome for my dad and they ended up with one that wieghed 20 lbs.(after gutted) had an 8 1/2 inch beard and 1 1/4 inch spurs. just a nice overall turkey not HUGE but nice. it was really cool to hear my dad call me talking a mile a minute about how it came in texbook like on the t.v shows. It puts a smile on my face to still see him get extremely excited after 33 years of hunting! :beer:


----------

